# Vibration at low speed....under 20mph



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm getting a vibe while slowing down. dont really get it while applying the brakes....any suggestions? Tire rotation? Tire pressures are within MFG standards.:willy: :confused :seeya:


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Need more info. Vibration with it really close together like a near buzz, or slow?


----------



## hunter35 (Jun 28, 2006)

:willy: I had the tires rotated this past weekend. The vibe prior to that was on the slow side. It's gone now.....I try to rotate the tires every oil change.
I had them check for the strut/tire rub, didnt find anything.:seeya:


----------

